# Morning Wood



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey Woodhead !!!

That's some pretty good stuff !!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Awesome pics! What kind of camera and lens were used?


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Soooooo good....


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Nice , I need to get some morning wood sometime . :lol:


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

UZ-A-BOW said:


> Awesome pics! What kind of camera and lens were used?


'Preciate it UZA. This morning I used my Nikon SLR with an 80-400mm lens. Almost any camera with at least a 200mm zoom would have been able to capture these photos though. Getting shots like this ends up being more about getting close than having a gear hernia.

I was about 15 yards from these birds.


Hellsangler69 said:


> Nice , I need to get some morning wood sometime . :lol:


Keep it under 4 hours.



idiot with a bow said:


> Soooooo good....


 -/|\-



.45 said:


> Hey Woodhead !!!


Danka .45, I am itching to pay you back the trip I owe you. C'mon Spring!



fatbass said:


> Awesome!


I take this compliment from you with my hand, and place it in my pocket. Thanks man.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

When did you get the 80-400?


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> When did you get the 80-400?


I've had it for about 5 years. I dislike it for fast action shots, but with the right setup and AE/AF lock it turns out reasonable results. It's great for things that are just chillin' though.


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

WOW! Awesome pictures, I like the colors & clarity, Thx for sharing.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice! Is this at FB also?


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Those are some great shots Brett I've never seen any in the wild yet.

I will put some Mandarin Ducks pictures on there from big cottonwood creek.

They have been there for year and just keep getting more every year send me a PM if your interested..


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Those pictures are amazing. I love the blues on the backs and wings. You should start selling these.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Got to love the colors they got on them. great pic.nice job


----------

